# Sewing custom tags onto tshirts



## plasticated (Jan 15, 2007)

I plan on buying tagless tshirts for my little venture, and I was planning on buying some custom tags. Does anyone know how hard these are to sew onto the tshirt? I only plan on producing small batches, so would like to do this work myself if possible. The tag will contain my logo and wash instructions. Do you think this is feasible or should I consider screen printing the info on the inside of the neck - a la threadless?


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

I'd screen it myself. you're already set up for it so use what you've got. Plus if you do that you know that as long as the shirt lives so does your name


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

If you want to get tagless, I would reccomend teh Alstyle Tear away tag. It aint tagless, but its easy to get the tags out. 

I personally use a razor of the old style tags, and have perfected a method of getting the tag out, and not ripping the seams. 

Good luck!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Does anyone know how hard these are to sew onto the tshirt?


I'm not a seamstress or anything, but I think they shouldn't be too hard to sew in with the right equipment (like a sewing machine).

Or you could just find a screen printer, local seamstress, relabeling company to do the sewing for you.


----------



## instrumental (Dec 28, 2006)

its not too hard to, especially weith alstyle...you just need to slice out the original tag, and place your new one in that spot, match the thread from the original shirt, or you can cheat and use clear thread...your best bet is to use a sewing machine that has a kickback feature, that means that after a line is sewn the machin will kickback over the thread you just sewn and thus making sure it will not pop out over time, its not available on all mom and pop type sewing machine but on most of them there should be that option


----------



## plasticated (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks, will look for that feature. As always, your help (everybody that has replied) has been invaluable.


----------



## 808Rootswear (Sep 17, 2008)

Can anyone provide me with a link for an affordable sewing machine with this "kickback" feature none of the machines I looked at said wether it had that feature or not? is there another name other "kickback" for that feature that I'm missing? Thanks everyone!


----------



## jlgill (Mar 17, 2008)

808Rootswear said:


> Can anyone provide me with a link for an affordable sewing machine with this "kickback" feature none of the machines I looked at said wether it had that feature or not? is there another name other "kickback" for that feature that I'm missing? Thanks everyone!


I think this is the same as locking the stitch using a regular sewing machine. 

When I hem my kid's pants, at the very end of the sewing, I go in the opposite direction over the end of the seam I just did to "lock" it. It prevents it from unraveling. Perhaps there is a machine that does it automatically. On the one I use, which I bought at Wal-Mart, there's a little lever I hold down while pressing on the pedal to make the machine operate in reverse.


----------



## oip (Feb 17, 2011)

www.offsetimpression.com


----------

